# Learning About Road Bike Mechanics



## guard597 (Sep 1, 2012)

Obviously I am new to road cycling. I still have yet to purchase a bike for myself, but until then I would like to become as knowledgable about them as I can. 

I have been reading many blogs on here about bikes, components, techniques and everything in between. My issue, when I look at the specs of a bike, terms like 'derailleur', 'crankset', 'headset', and 'wheelset' ,for example, are terms that I do not know. I could not point them out on a bike. I would like to learn more about the technical aspect of the bike so I can learn to repair and improve the components on whatever bike I purchase. 

Does anyone have any good resources or materials that I could reference? I would rather not go into a bike store and have the salesman spit out all these specs about the bike that I may be purchasing, without the knowledge.


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

1. Park tools website.
2. Any bike repair/maintenance book.
3. Google any term you are interested in.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

MikeWMass said:


> 1. Park tools website.
> 2. Any bike repair/maintenance book.
> 3. Google any term you are interested in.


Zinn & the Art of Road Bike Maintenance by Lennard Zinn is good place to start.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

If all you want is a parts quick reference Wikipedia has you covered.

List of bicycle parts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll add Sheldon Brown's mega info site.

Then there's UTube videos.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> I'll add Sheldon Brown's mega info site..


And I'll add link to same. 
Harris Cyclery-West Newton, Massachusetts Bicycle Shop
The late Mr. Brown's incomparable bicycle glossary should be at the top of your Favorites list.
Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Glossary


----------



## guard597 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the references. Even though I do not have a bike yet, the biking community seems great and everyone is extremely helpful. Can't wait to get into the sport.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

The best way to learn is ... Once you have your bike and after you have ridden it for sometime, strip it down to its components and assemble it again. Could also clean them whilst you are at it. And of course those materials mentioned above are vital.

Depending on what components come on your bike, there might be some specialised tools for you to buy. Just leave a question anywhere here and there will answers ... Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

Reading is good, but the references often make a lot more sense when you have parts in your hands. Go to Craigslist and find an old beater in the $25 - 50 range that has all the major components intact but needs some reconditioning. Replace cables, tubes, tires, chain, etc. Service the headset, hubs, etc. True the wheels. When you're done, donate it to charity and write off the cost of the bike and parts. You'll get good wrenching experience on a bike you can afford to screw up, and if all goes well you end up helping someone less fortunate.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> The best way to learn is ... Once you have your bike and after you have ridden it for sometime, strip it down to its components and assemble it again.


I wouldn't do that if I were you. If you attempt it my money would be on you bringing the bike to your LBS to get it reassembled and working right, you likely won’t be able to get it back to what it was. 

Anywhoo, I was going to mention Sheldon’s site but was appropriately beaten to it. You can google something like “bicycle parts picture and description” or just enter a term like “derailleur” and go to the pics tab of google. I forget where but I’ve seen many good pictures of a bike with arrows pointing to it’s parts, so look around the interweb or go to your library and get a basic book on repair. I’ll bet the dummies or idiot (bike repair for dummies/Idiots guide to bike repair) series books has what you are looking for. 

Also, as someone mentioned, go to youtube and enter repair terms like “how to change a bicycle tube”, “adjusting my bike’s derailleur”, etc. Or try the Bicycling.com site.

Lastly, ask your LBS, local club, or advocacy organization if there are any workshops. Communities often have them either for free or for a small fee.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a rundown of Shimano's groupset hierarchy, with the best at the top.

Dura Ace (comes in electronic and mechanical versions)

Ultegra (comes in electronic and mechanical versions)

105

Tiagra

Sora

2300

2200


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Kopsis said:


> Reading is good, but the references often make a lot more sense when you have parts in your hands. Go to Craigslist and find an old beater in the $25 - 50 range that has all the major components intact but needs some reconditioning. Replace cables, tubes, tires, chain, etc. Service the headset, hubs, etc. True the wheels. When you're done, donate it to charity and write off the cost of the bike and parts. You'll get good wrenching experience on a bike you can afford to screw up, and if all goes well you end up helping someone less fortunate.


I would recommend doing what Kopsis stated. If you have an old bike (even an MTB) or you can buy a beater and fix it to just fool around with. I'm really a hands on kind of guy so even if I read or see videos I wont quite be familiar until I actually do it and have experience with it.

This also builds up confidence in what your doing. I just recently bought a $1500 road bike and have been riding it for around 4 weeks and I wanted to clean the chain. I was a little hesitant of doing it. While I did my research online and watched youtube videos it wasn't until I tried it on my old MTB first did I have the confidence to go and do it on my new road bike. I am now planning to practice changing the tubes on my MTB so I can then practice on my road bike.


----------



## Codeone (Sep 7, 2012)

I have to agree with Chinaman on this. Taking apart your bike and putting it back together is the best way to learn how to wrench on your bike. However, I would start with one component at a time, so you don't overwhelm yourself. Do some research on, lets say, derailleurs, then remove, clean, install and adjust. Work yourself through all the components, just do the prep work before each one.

Eventually, you'll have it all down and you won't "need" to go to your LBS for the minor adjustments.

It's very satisfying to wrench on your own bike. It's also addictive, at least for me it was. For certain items you will need special tools, I would pick these up as you need them. Lots of online resources to help you figure out what you may need. 

Bottom line, wrenching on your own bike will save you money in the long run. Keeping your bicycle and it's parts clean and adjusted correctly will add longevity to your components. If anything pops up on a ride you will have the ability and confidence to fix it.
You might end up being a hero to someone who knows nothing and is stranded because of that.

Good luck,

Code


----------

